# Ear infection



## vickster (28 May 2012)

I would appear to have an ear infection and have antibiotics from doc. This has rather delightfully manifested itself in horrid jaw pain when trying to eat and when yawning  - As recommended by quack, I am also seeing the dentist in case this is referred dental pain rather than purely ear related!

What is the general rule when it comes to gammy ears and cycling? Wait until all the antibiotics are gone and feeling better?


----------



## Scilly Suffolk (28 May 2012)

If there's a general rule, I've yet to hear it [geddit?!?!?!].

Seriously, my only concern, bearing in mind that it may be affecting your ears, would be your balance.

Personally, I favour the "stiff upper lip" approach to illness (not injury), but everyone is different.

Without being too much of a hardass, your GP, NHS Direct or a pharmacist are the people to ask.

PS I hope it is resolved quickly, that sort of pain can make life something of a chore.


----------



## Ashtrayhead (29 May 2012)

Have you read the leaflet with the drugs about side effects etc.,? Some antibiotics work in different ways but if you're swallowing them (which I presume you are, rather than putting them directly in your ear) they will be working their way through your gut and into the bloodstream to make their way to the infection. However, if you continue to exercise and raise your body heat and start pumping the blood around faster, you can create an ideal environment for the bacteria in the infection to multiply, thus making your condition worse and also for the infection to get into the bloodstream.

Personally I'd wait until the dentist has had a look and hopefully find out the cause of the infection.

I'm not a doctor by the way! Just something that was explained to me when I had a metal plate in my ankle get all infected!


----------



## Scilly Suffolk (29 May 2012)

Damn: my ankle is held together with a plate and no-one told me that!


----------



## summerdays (29 May 2012)

Years and years ago .... (whilst still at school), I got a little stressed by exams and started grinding my teeth - somehow this resulted in me being unable to open my mouth more than about an inch without severe pain (so I would cut up my food into small bits and squash a sandwich to make it thinner) and so yawning was very painful too - the pain IIRC was in my jaw up by my ears.

I can't remember how I got over it ... but it did cause me problems at the dentist for a year or so because I was unable to hold my jaw open for the length of the consultation ... and he would keep having to let me rest my jaw. (Though I wasn't in pain the entire year or so).

I'm not sure any of that will help you ... just thought I would throw in the stress bit in case that was an alternative cause.

As others have said - if your balance is affected I wouldn't cycle, and if you do be aware that maybe your hearing in that ear may not be 100%.


----------



## vickster (29 May 2012)

Cheers all

My balance seems ok, although I do suffer from dizziness thanks to low BP which seems a little worse right now.

I'll give it a rest today, may see how I feel tomorrow, if not, Friday

Tooth grinding is a possibility, rather stressed right now. Tooth butcher tomorrow, not looking forward to opening mouth, crazy sore when doc wanted to look in throat and made me go ahhh (it was actually rather aarrrgh)

Doctor did say my eardrum looked a little dull which probably indicates an infection hence the antibiotics. Need to be sure ear is ok as have two overseas work trips in the next couple of weeks, one to Brazil of all places!


----------



## BSRU (29 May 2012)

The doctor should really give you anti-biotic drops for an ear infection.


----------



## vickster (29 May 2012)

Why not systemic antibiotics - if it's a middle ear infection?

I think the doctor's view was that these would kill anything lurking, for example if it is indeed tooth related. I now have pain and buzzing in my ear which would suggest it is auricular


----------



## Lard Armstrong (31 May 2012)

Don't neglect this.

I was abroad on a business trip last year with a nasty ear infection, which led quickly to meningitis. I collapsed and woke up after 3 weeks in a coma in intensive care. I had emergency ear surgery and a further mastoidectomy operation to remove the porous mastoid bone to prevent further ear infections. I am still recovering from the brain injury months later.

Stay safe. Please.


----------

